# Happy Birthday Field Hunter!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte Sporting his birthday present on 11-13-04. Nice speck and an even nicer shot!!!! Congrats!!! :beer:

Also shot snows, canadas, mallards and widgeon. Great fun, thanks again GG, GB3,Decoyer, et all!!!![/img]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Happy birthday. I always have fun hunting with you old duffers. The key to hunting with old guys is to remember that there are going to be extra stops. Right Monte. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Happy B-day :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy B-day :beer: Nice present!

Bob


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the speck too. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That stop and go driving is killing my gas mileage Jed!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Happy B-Day Monte!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks. The speck and three mallards are plucked and ready for the smoker, the snows are already jerky. I think a game feed is in order, soon, now that things are winding down. Jed, your Dad's suggestion on the right water temp made the plucking very easy. djleye, I see your camera isn't shot for good.....too bad.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Happy birthday! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday Monte !!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Another year of wisdom!!!! Happy B-day!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lucky I saw and yelled " Shoot that Focking SPECK!!!" 
Nice shooting FH and happy B-day!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, I told you that it was a good thing that quick draw was on the opposite side of that goose!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wasnt going to say anything and shoot. But I decided to give other people a chance at it. :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I am glad to see T-bags is still taking credit for the goose even though he didn't shoot it! :beer: :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The older guys are BLIND! HAHAHA And one is an eye doctor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice bird and Happy Birthday...my speck came before my birthday but it was still a nice gift...


----------

